# Code for Wound Vac



## dballard2004 (Jul 23, 2009)

How would you code a insertion or replacement of a wound vac due to a patient having a postop seroma after surgical repair of an incarcerated incisional hernia. Thanks.


----------



## jaimewicklund (Jul 23, 2009)

Take a look at 97605. (we personally don't have much success getting paid for this, but we code and bill anyway) 

Hope this helps


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks so much!  I appreciate the help.


----------

